# Stick building a 12x12 shed roof.



## toogiggly (Sep 29, 2011)

My husband and I are building a 12x12 shed. With a roof pitch of 4 12. We have all boards (rafters) cut out, we went to start haging them and 1 side of rafters don't reach our center beam board. We measured them all, what can we be doing wrong? One side does and one doesn't meet the center board. We measured the width across the top of shed wall and it is 144 inches wide. Thanks for any info.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Post a picture. Obviously if only one side reaches, you cut them wrong. YOu may be able to save the lumber by making an adjustment.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

toogiggly said:


> My husband and I are building a 12x12 shed. With a roof pitch of 4 12. We have all boards (rafters) cut out, we went to start haging them and 1 side of rafters don't reach our center beam board. We measured them all, what can we be doing wrong? One side does and one doesn't meet the center board. We measured the width across the top of shed wall and it is 144 inches wide. Thanks for any info.


My first guess is you have the ridge board too high. If you lower it with rafters attached to one side, by default, it will move closer to the rafters on the other side.

How did you establish the existing height of the ridge, as well as the length of the rafters?

Also, did you allow for the heel of the rafter? This is the distance from the seat cut of the birdsmouth to the top of the rafter, measured in a vertical line.


----------

